# Нестабильность шейных позвонков



## Маша333 (22 Мар 2008)

Ребенку 4 года. На основе снимков поставлен диагноз: шейный кифоз, нестабильность С2-С3, С3-С4.
Мануальный терапевт сказал, что это следствие родовой травмы. Есть необходимость проведения процедур, иначе возможно в дальнейшем резкое снижение зрения и изменение прикуса, и лучше процедуры провести до 7 лет. 
Не могли бы Вы подсказать, есть ли необходимость проведения мануальной терапии, и не навредит ли она ребенку (особенно в этом возрасте)?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (22 Мар 2008)

Беспокоит ли что-нибудь ребенка? Кто и зачем назначил рентген шейного отдела?
Нестабильность полноценно можно поставить только на основании функциональных снимков. Они у Вас есть?
На снимке смещение С2 относительно С3 примерно на 3 мм. (кстати рентгенолог должен был дать оценку нестабильности в мм).  Насколько я знаю, 3-4 мм в этом возрасте - вариант нормы. Если я не прав, коллеги поправят.
Мое субъективное мнение. С мануальной терапией спешить не надо.


----------



## abelar (22 Мар 2008)

Присоединяюсь к мнению коллеги. Если, конечно, нет других жалоб и данных обьективного обследованияaiwan


----------



## Маша333 (23 Мар 2008)

Ребенок испытывает дискомфорт при манипуляции с шеей (даже когда душем направлаешь на шею, начинает рефлекторно сжимать ее), и периодичесчки жалуется на боли в шее, особенно в конце дня.
Рентген назначил невропатолог в местной поликлинике (состоим на учете:СДЗГ,миатонический симндром,нарушение осанки, плоскостопие, плюс еще у него "иксы").

Оценку нестабильности  в мм рентгенолог не давал, в карте написано: "Шейный кифоз, нестабильность С2-С3, С3-С4. Соотношение в атланто- а........х суставах не нарушены (одно слово не разобрала - извините).
А что такое функциональные снимки - я не знаю. Предоставленные снимки - это все, что есть. Больше мы не делали.

Вспомнила, что мануальный терапевт говорил про какое то сращение позвонков. То есть лучше сделать процедуры сейчас, пока не было поздно.

Мы сейчас проходим реабилитацию  в поликлинике, поэтому этот вопрос надо решать быстро. За ранее всем большое спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (24 Мар 2008)

Трудно и неправильно давать рекомендации когда пациент где-то лечится. Тот кто лечит, всегда имеет больше информации.

Скорее всего у Вашего ребенка неправильный двигательный стереотип. Это сочетание нарушения осанки и нерациональной работы мышц. Напряжение мышц повышено и оно не симметрично. Это ведет к хронической их перегрузке и как следствие к боли. Надо думать о длительной ЛФК, частых курсах массажа. И как можно раньше  начинать заниматься спортом. На какой-то период времени противопоказаны упражнения, связанные со сгибанием головы (например кувырки). 
Я не вижу экстренности в мануальной терапии шейного отдела позвоночника. Не понимаю почему вопрос нужно решать быстро. Не понимаю о каком сращении позвонков говорит мануальный терапевт. По крайней мере в шейном отделе этого нет. Как и нет оснований предполагать, что это будет. Но может быть это есть в других отделах, я же не знаю.
Но если мануальный терапевт нашел проблемы в поясничном или грудном отделе позвоночника, почему бы их не решить мануальной терапией?


----------



## abelar (24 Мар 2008)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Я не вижу экстренности в мануальной терапии шейного отдела позвоночника.


...Опять присоединяюсьaiwan 
Если нет других жалоб, не ищите там, где ничего нет! Не нужно "манипулировать с шейным отделом", тем более, позволять это делать ребенку. Относительно жалоб ребенка на боль - примите во внимание, что ребенок до 5 лет, как правило,  трудно локализует источник боли. По представленным Вами данным ничего не говорит о срочности  и тяжести ситуации


----------



## Маша333 (25 Мар 2008)

Огромное спасибо за ответы. 
И еще небольшие вопросы: как часто делать массаж (мы делаем его 2 раза в год по 10-15 сеансов -нужно ли больше); длительное ЛФК - это сколько (мы посещаем занятие по ритмике 2 раза в неделю - это мало или нет); какие виды спорта лучше подойдут в данной ситуации(и что точно противопоказано ребенку).
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Helen (26 Мар 2008)

Маша333 написал(а):


> Огромное спасибо за ответы.
> И еще небольшие вопросы: как часто делать массаж (мы делаем его 2 раза в год по 10-15 сеансов -нужно ли больше); длительное ЛФК - это сколько (мы посещаем занятие по ритмике 2 раза в неделю - это мало или нет); какие виды спорта лучше подойдут в данной ситуации(и что точно противопоказано ребенку).
> Заранее благодарю.



Массаж можно и больше, а вот на счет спорта нужно быть очень осторожным, особенно в таком раннем возрасте. Думаю, что отдать ребенка в какую либо секцию - значит подвергнуть его риску возникновения различных проблем с позвоночником, ведь спорт, особенно в период, когда активно идет формирование костно-мышечной системы, позвоночник неокрепший, часто является причиной многих проблем, так как тяжело оградиться от перегрузок давлением, неодекватно резких движений, прыжков, травм и тд.  

ЛФК, походы-прогулки в лес, ходьба на лыжах - такого рода виды активной деятельности (особенно те, что на свежем воздухе) являются наиболее безопасными и полезными.


----------

